# Not Many Gurkha fans around?



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I picked up Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Nublizer 5-Pack and Gurkha Class Regent Toro 5-Pack for about 15 a sampler...so exactly how long to they need to rest before I try one of these juicy looking sticks out??http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg105/montet_bucket/IMAG0596.jpg It wouldn't let me post the pic from my phone. Anyway...take a look and let me know.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Not a fan at all but please let us know what you think once ou smoke them


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

If you get a chance pick up a 5er of the Evils.. Let them rest 1-3 months.. I liked them but I am new to the game.. I want to try more Gurhkas but sometimes the price tag is discouraging when I can just pick up some Padron 3000's or a cheaper Padron Anniversary


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Phil from Chicago said:


> If you get a chance pick up a 5er of the Evils.. Let them rest 1-3 months.. I liked them but I am new to the game.. I want to try more Gurhkas but sometimes the price tag is discouraging when I can just pick up some Padron 3000's or a cheaper Padron Anniversary


I'm thinking that is the number one problem with the Gurkha's...the price tag...that is why I had to pull the trigger.....I mean the Black Fury's msrp was $72....and that is for the 5er...I got 10 for a whole lot less than that. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I had the chance to smoke a Nublizer and liked it. This would be an excellent three buck cigar but at more than twice the price it was only OK. A very full and powerful cigar, best enjoyed after a big steak dinner, with a drink that is not to sugary. Thick almost chewy smoke, cedar, coffee, hints of cocoa and just a little harsh but that might have been because it was fresh with very little rest time. Might even be better if it was an inch or two longer.

Surprised by the name, I would not think Oliva would let something like this get by. Though similar in size, I would always take the Oliva Nub Dub over the Gurkha


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I had the chance to smoke a Nublizer and liked it. This would be an excellent three buck cigar but at more than twice the price it was only OK. A very full and powerful cigar, best enjoyed after a big steak dinner, with a drink that is not to sugary. Thick almost chewy smoke, cedar, coffee, hints of cocoa and just a little harsh but that might have been because it was fresh with very little rest time. Might even be better if it was an inch or two longer.
> 
> Surprised by the name, I would not think Oliva would let something like this get by. Though similar in size, I would always take the Oliva Nub Dub over the Gurkha


Thanks for the advice!! I would not have had a light meal or on an empty stomach on this one. I am looking forward to this little stick!


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

A buddy of mine gave me a 5'er of the class regents and I gotta say, it was a nice smoke. I checked cbid and they can had for real cheap, like less than $2 if you are willing to wait on the freefall. For that price, awesome smoke. I did read somewhere it was a collaborative deal with Carlos Torano.

First one I had, really good smoke, with an earthy, ceder taste. I let them rest for a few months and the second one made me question my memory - just a plain, one dimensional cigar taste. I'm letting them sit a little longer in hopes they get a bit better.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

mturnmm said:


> I picked up Gurkha Black Dragon Fury Nublizer 5-Pack and Gurkha Class Regent Toro 5-Pack for about 15 a sampler...so exactly how long to they need to rest before I try one of these juicy looking sticks out??http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg105/montet_bucket/IMAG0596.jpg It wouldn't let me post the pic from my phone. Anyway...take a look and let me know.


I have had the nublizer, and wasnt impressed. The ring gauge was too big with how loose the draw was. It didnt have much flavor either, but I smoked a Hemmingway Classic before it, so I guess it could have altered my perception slightly. Im ok with Gurkha, its always hit and miss though. I smoked mine after 2 weeks rest.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

There are many threads about Gurkhas through out Puff. I like them, but don't feel they are worth the laughable MSRP. Gurkha is sort of the pie of the cigar industry, in that (IMHO) they don't have a "wow" cigar or a "dog rocket". Most of the Gurkhas I have were purchased for around 1.50-4 dollars a stick, which is where I believe they should stay. For that price you will find some really good cigars, however, these will fall out of favor if purchased for any more than that. 

Rest time for these is dependent, as it is with all cigars. If you have a 5er, go ahead and smoke one. Leave the rest and smoke one a month or so later, repeating this until you find where they are best. It is also dependent due to how long they were at the vendor. I have received some Gurkhas which were obviously stored for quite some time and were really good ROTT.


----------



## Scattered (Jun 27, 2012)

The few Gurkhas I've had tasted "best" after 3 or so months in the humi. Park Avenues are probably my favorite, with the Micro Batch churchill behind it. The Crest, Gran Reserve, and a few others I've forgotten I wouldn't purchase again. They were all pretty much decent smokes but certainly as a great as advertised IMO.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I have tried MANY Gurkhas, I totally agree with lostdog, they aren't worth their absurd MSRP, but CBids prices are good for me. I do like Gurkhas, but few. My favorites are the (in order) Beast, Titan, Black dragon, and Ninja. All the other sticks i have tried are pretty much average too me or terrible. The Evil was terrible, don't waste your time.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Signature 1887 Black and the Assassian.I have the G5 but it sitting in my humi for now. Actually the 1887 Black is my favorite cigar, but for 8 bucks a stick you can find a better deal on something else.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Yes Gurhka's do come with a steep price tag...that is why I got my on a deal...didn't pay msrp for these. I tried one of the black dragon fury and it was not a bad smoke for just spending about a week in my tuperdor.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

The Gurkha Class Regent I had was pretty good ROTT, had 2-3weeks in the humi. I wouldn't mind owning a box of those, they were quite tasty


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Where are you guys seeing crazy prices for Gurkha Cigars? At retail shops? I have never paid more than like $25 to $30 for a 10 pack of Gurkha from the likes of CI or Cbid. They were my go too sticks when I first started smoking cigars again because there was always crazy good deals on CI for them. Out of the over 60 I had at one point, I liked the Ninja, Centurion Perfecto and the Black Dragon Nublizer the best. I would up moving on to other cigars, but they are a decent "intro" stick IMHO. Would I go back to Gurkha after I have smoked Fuente, Rocky Patel or Liga Privada, No way, but still for the price you can pick most of them up at, not completely rotten. They are for sure better than anything Victor Sinclair has put out. NOW THAT is a dog rocket brand.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Where are you guys seeing crazy prices for Gurkha Cigars? At retail shops? I have never paid more than like $25 to $30 for a 10 pack of Gurkha from the likes of CI or Cbid. They were my go too sticks when I first started smoking cigars again because there was always crazy good deals on CI for them. Out of the over 60 I had at one point, I liked the Ninja, Centurion Perfecto and the Black Dragon Nublizer the best. I would up moving on to other cigars, but they are a decent "intro" stick IMHO. Would I go back to Gurkha after I have smoked Fuente, Rocky Patel or Liga Privada, No way, but still for the price you can pick most of them up at, not completely rotten. They are for sure better than anything Victor Sinclair has put out. NOW THAT is a dog rocket brand.


Gurkha is one of those brand that has your 3-5 dollar stick and then 8+ sticks. We can just say they are proud of their product. I think a box of the Gurkha Beauty is like $600 for 25 on sale at CI.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I got mine at CI, the pick 1 from this sampler and 1 from that list of samplers...after that it's like 10 bucks a sampler...it could get out of hand quick. here is the page I got mine from Gurkha Gorge-Fest XLVIII - Cigars International Enjoy!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I did a review on the Black Fury Nub. _Shameless plug. _ It was alright. I got 2 on a cheap deal from the Devil for about $2 ea. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy some at retail, but it was good enough to get maybe a few more, if I could get them at $2 or less. Gurkha is just too all over the map for me. I can't take them seriously enough, to spend hard earned money on their products. Just my :2

Note: the one is this pictured was stored at 70-71*/65% RH for well over 6 months and still had burn issues.


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

I happen to like Gurkha cigars, especially the Grand Reserve....









I have several of these and keep about half a dozen others in stock.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

BaconStrips said:


> I have tried MANY Gurkhas, I totally agree with lostdog, they aren't worth their absurd MSRP, but CBids prices are good for me. I do like Gurkhas, but few. My favorites are the (in order) Beast, Titan, Black dragon, and Ninja. All the other sticks i have tried are pretty much average too me or terrible. The Evil was terrible, don't waste your time.


I'm generally not a fan, but the Gurkhas I do think are decent are completely opposite of these. :lol: I like the Evil, Assassin, Signature Red and to some extent the Viper. I thought the Ninja was about as vile of a stick as I'd ever try. :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, and one thing that I know about my B&M is that they don't like to stock Gurkhas because of their packaging. The boxes can be huge sometimes and take up valuable shelf space that could be used to display three boxes instead of one big dress box. And those boxes I'm sure are part of why the prices are bloated. Who wants to pay for packaging when all we want is the leaf?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam said:


> Oh, and one thing that I know about my B&M is that they don't like to stock Gurkhas because of their packaging. The boxes can be huge sometimes and take up valuable shelf space that could be used to display three boxes instead of one big dress box. And those boxes I'm sure are part of why the prices are bloated. Who wants to pay for packaging when all we want is the leaf?


Exactly the same reason why my B&M won't stock them.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

36Bones said:


> I did a review on the Black Fury Nub. _Shameless plug. _ It was alright. I got 2 on a cheap deal from the Devil for about $2 ea. I wouldn't go out of my way to buy some at retail, but it was good enough to get maybe a few more, if I could get them at $2 or less. Gurkha is just too all over the map for me. I can't take them seriously enough, to spend hard earned money on their products. Just my :2
> 
> Note: the one is this pictured was stored at 70-71*/65% RH for well over 6 months and still had burn issues.


Yeah my Bluck Fury had the same burn issues...good smoke though!!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Adam said:


> I'm generally not a fan, but the Gurkhas I do think are decent are completely opposite of these. :lol: I like the Evil, Assassin, Signature Red and to some extent the Viper. I thought the Ninja was about as vile of a stick as I'd ever try. :lol:


Our palates are far apart. I agree with the assassin, I haven't had the signature or viper but since I read it was for the "novice" smoker and wasnt anything good about it, I didn't even bother. But, it really just comes down to what people like, you and I are both right in our own opinion.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

BaconStrips said:


> Our palates are far apart. I agree with the assassin, I haven't had the signature or viper but since I read it was for the "novice" smoker and wasnt anything good about it, I didn't even bother. But, it really just comes down to what people like, you and I are both right in our own opinion.


Yep. Too each their own. Plus I haven't had more than 2 Gurkhas in around a year, so even the ones I mentioned might not do it for me anymore.


----------

